# An Observation



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was working out Gallows Pole on my acoustic and I'm posting this because I've always done it but have never really discussed it with anyone. The song is about 100 BPM in 16ths rhythm for the chords. My safe zone, but I tend to play it a bit faster. When I strum the chords, not just to this particular song but any strumming that is in 16ths, I keep time with my picking hand going at full 16ths and applying the pick to the strings when needed.

This has become a part of my playing style and I'll probably never try to change it, but I'm wondering if anyone else has a little "preconditioned timing device" such as this or other. Many like to use their foot, head, body, ass.....whatever. 

What natural timing style do you guys have? For curiosity sake.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Since getting to the studio, I can tell you that I'm asking for tempo maps a few weeks in advance next time 

I use my foot or I bob my head. It takes me a bit to get locked in if it's a new tempo or rhythm.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I get you. I use my foot most of the time, but find that if I'm sitting and strumming an acoustic the movement screws me up. Especially when it's faster stuff that requires more precision.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I too tap my foot a lot--and I kind of like 6/8 and 12/8 time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually alternate between my foot and my head - though even when I'm tapping my foot, my head is usually still moving, marking out one or more of the accent beats.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

'Tears to pacardy''.....Major to minor.......


----------

